

Facebook Is a Buy at $20 - melvinmt
http://www.smartmoney.com/invest/stocks/facebook-is-a-buy-at-20-1338912405393/?link=SM_stocks_ls

======
Toshio
It's more an ethical question than anything else. Do you want to build your
fortunes on the invasion of other people's privacies? Don't do to others what
you don't want others to do to you.

------
DoctorHouse
People said it was overpriced at the IPO:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/barrons-skip-the-facebook-
ipo...](http://www.businessinsider.com/barrons-skip-the-facebook-ipo-it-will-
be-overpriced-2012-5)

Whether it's a buy now is whether you think Facebook will be the thing kids
are using in ten years. (My nieces don't know what email is, only Facebook.)

------
stewie2
no。 $13

~~~
marknutter
Regardless of how Facebook.com does going forward, they have an incredible
amount of talent working there. I think that's where the value is, so long as
they can retain it and actually pump out some cool products.

~~~
swasheck
I wonder if it was more of a tongue-in-cheek joke about the FB for 13 year
olds story that came out yesterday.

